# Bottle cabinet(s)



## M.C.Glass (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a large wood/glass display cabinet but as my collection has grown, I had to start moving bottles in behind others and jamming them all together. I looked into a corner cabinet on Craig's List and saw some possibilities, but they can still be expensive, and hard to get home.
 Then I saw these great cabinets from the Swedish furniture store, only $65. I liked it so much, I had to get another one. They are tied together up top with an angled piece of steel and are both much more stable than just one. The lights are $10 ea. extra and I put some mirror vinyl inside on two sides. They are only like 5' tall, but hold over 40 bottles. Works great for me -


----------



## LC (Jul 26, 2013)

Great looking display . I have quite a few milk crates full of crown top sodas and no place to put them . Thanks for showing your display .


----------



## toms sc (Jul 26, 2013)

love your display nice.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello,  Nice display case.  I also have the same problem. I have over 600 bottles 4& 5 deep so you can't see the bottles behind the front row. I am working on an idea for a 20' x 8' tall back lite shelf, Any help from others would be nice. Thanks and you have a nice set of cases.   Kevin....


----------



## Bixel (Aug 13, 2013)

I have the exact same cabinets, grabbed the pair from the local classifieds a couple years ago. They really are nice.

 I just saw another pair last week for cheap on the classifieds, my problem is I have no room for another 2 cases.


----------

